# FOB"S ! Who uses them ?



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

I use them Matt. I used to use them for 3D but stopped doing that because it gets expensive if your shooting partner starts aiming for them. Also, telling you right now, when you're practicing with them, do NOT shoot every arrow at the same dot......lol Reason for this is because you're grouping gets pretty close and you start smashing your own fobs. Was even having this problem at 50 & 60 yards.

Really like them for deer hunting for a few reasons. * A crosswind has very little if any effect on them. * When you shoot a deer, you never have a problem remembering where the deer was standing at the time of the shot because the FOB is right there on the ground. You can also even make Lumanoks work with FOBs as an added bonus.
You can order them direct from starrflight and it runs about $24 U.S. per dozen once shipping is factored in. If you want to give them a try, I'll shoot you a dozen fluorescent green ones for $15.


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

Used them afew years ago, liked them alot. Went back to Fusion vanes the last couple of years due to the fact that FOB's don't really fit Darkhorse Studs nice. THey flew great in windy conditions as there was very little cross wind drift effect on them. Would think twice going back to them if they fit the stud better.

Matt


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

Tried them and liked them but didn't care for drop-away rests all that much.

I like my containment rests far too much.:tongue:


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

I made the switch 3 years ago, never looked back, they just work, and do just what I need them to do, since switching my standard for shooting at 20 yards is now at 40 yards.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Fella down here that operaters BullZI Archery uses and pushes them. He swears by them. Gave me a sampler that I haven't tried out yet. I've been using 4 fletch vanes for years and like them too much but you never know.... apparently they are the thing to use if you hunt in windy open terrain conditions though.


----------



## Johnny Deer Man (Aug 20, 2007)

Iron Mike said:


> Tried them and liked them but didn't care for drop-away rests all that much.
> 
> I like my containment rests far too much.:tongue:


Check out the new limbdriver.


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

i use them and like them alot, nockturnals will work with them ,i'm also a dealer for them as well.


----------



## Evanryan (Apr 7, 2007)

I started using them a couple years ago. I really like them and Paul Morris at Starrflight is amazing! He will help you out with any problem you might have. Its so simple to just keep a tube of them in your bow case or hunting pack. Any arrow fletch problems are solved in 5 seconds. They fly great. No groups though gets pricy. Im just a hunter, not really into the target thing so I dont worry about people shooting at my fob. I just worry about my fob controlling my broadhead. No plans to ever go back to fletching and glue. The look grows on you and Ive even decided I like them more now that I have the right wraps and colour combinations.


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Picked up a dozen from Maxtor for $15.00 " thank you ! ", hope to try them out this week !!!!


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Has anybody tried using the " low profile " nock's with FOB'S ??? I don't have any standard size nocks and want to try these things out tomorrow and all I have are what I call the low profile one's " about half the size of a regular nock ". Did a little research and they would be like a Easton H nock !
Thank's in advance.
-Matt


----------



## IronMan199 (Jun 20, 2011)

MLabonte said:


> Has anybody tried using the " low profile " nock's with FOB'S ??? I don't have any standard size nocks and want to try these things out tomorrow and all I have are what I call the low profile one's " about half the size of a regular nock ". Did a little research and they would be like a Easton H nock !
> Thank's in advance.
> -Matt


I use them with those style of nock's and they work great.


----------



## Jean Guy (Nov 17, 2011)

nope cant say i have sorry matt i have a cross bow


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Jean Guy said:


> nope cant say i have sorry matt i have a cross bow


 Well I wonder why ? Who's old crossbow do you have ??? lol'


----------

